# greetings in letters



## Daphne27

Hi everybody!

Could somebody tell me how can I start an informal letter in hungarian?

Something like: 

"Dear.../HI...
How are you?I hope you are well..."



Thanks a lot!

Daphne


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hi Daphne,

Hi Daphne: Szia Daphne!
Dear Daphne: Kedves Daphne!
How are you?: Hogy vagy?
I hope you are well: Remélem, hogy jól vagy.

Best regards


----------



## Daphne27

Thanks a lot Isabel!!! 

Daphne


----------

